# reflux after gas meds???



## tamaleea (Jul 7, 2003)

Does anyone else get bad indigestion after taking gas-x? I usually have to take a rolaids chaser, tired of taking all this S--t. Any feedback??


----------



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

all those over the counter gas meds are ineffective Unfortunately there isn't any medications out their for gas I try pepcid although thats not for gas Rolaids Tums are a total waste


----------

